# Mercedes Sprinter Front "Aircell"



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I am seriously considering the "Aircell" units for front suspension of my Sprinter 519 chassis based MH, I have done a bit of scouring the web and they appear to be in wide use in the states.

Not expensive and appear to have good reports on them in the states.

Goldschmitt do them at €149 so a very cost effective way if they work ok.

Does anyone have them or have any knowledge of them ???


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Try doing a search Les. I'm sure there was a thread on them 6/12 months back.

Dick


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

No experience of them, but I'll watch this thread with interest. I would like to find a way of softening the front suspension 'crash' on my 2003 316 chassis. I presume the Goldschmitt product is an improvement on the standard 'bump-stop' type of insert in the suspension?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Good report on them in this thread <Here>


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,m sure i also read a thread about them last year i think, it was the member Jon n Jules( i think) asking about solutions for his Hymer S820 poor front suspension and someone(not sure who) came on and talked about the aircells and how good they were.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Posts crossed Les, was right for once :wink: 

Paul.


----------



## speedytincan (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes I fitted some Goldschmitt front air cells last year to my 316 Merc PVC, it's a big improvement over standard fit bump stops. Simple to fit took about 1 hour. They are quite a solid item and there is no gap as in a comparison to the original ones between the spring and the wishbone.

They are not sold as bump stops they are classed as helper springs.

The handling of the van into bends is the first thing you notice, and there is less of a bang over the bumps.

I have also retro fitted supplementary air bags to the rear suspension, plus some 225 profile tyres on 16" rims, and I reckon thats about the best I can ever get it ride without spending big bucks.

Stu


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have now been in contact and ordered a set of the Air Cells. €159.20 including postage, Happy Chappie, Just got to wait for the transfer now.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Well I got my Aircell from Germany within 1 week of ordering it and finally got round to fitting it last week, It took less than an hour, Went a ride today to test it and also to take MH to have the Heki4 plus fitted.

I cannot believe the difference, It seems more stable even though I was extremely happy before, On the road I went on there are numerous speed bumps, No Problem it made a vast difference, So I would HIGHLY recommend them to anyone who has a Mercedes Chassis.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Les
Are they easy to fit?

Do they do them for the old 616?

Edit. I see they do them for the 616

Paul.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Paul, They are an absolute doddle to fit, You need 1 x 13mm long 1 x 13mm normal socket, 1 with a short extension, They are a bit fiddly to fit the bolt in as you need to get it up into the aircell and hold it there whilst you put the washers and nut on, But I have one of those extendable magnets with a light on and it made it so easy.

If you send an email to [email protected] he will tell you if they do them for your MH.


----------

